# US has created a billion dollar electronic "Zero-Day" cyber weapons arsenal to attack individuals an



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2015)

Full details here: https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/emails/emailid/169933there is a lot of information there. For reference and content I'll simply quote a section below:



> Zero-day Exploits
> The U.S. has poured billions of dollars into an electronic arsenal built with so-called zero-day exploits, manipulations of missteps or oversights in code that can make anything that runs on a computer chip vulnerable to hackers. They go far beyond flaws in web encryption like SSL and OpenSSL, which the NSA has exploited for years without warning the public about it, according to people with knowledge of the matter.
> 
> The agency’s stockpile of exploits runs into the thousands, aimed at every conceivable device, and many are not disclosed even to units within the agency responsible for defending U.S. government networks, people familiar with the program said.
> ...


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2015)

1) Anybody with an ounce of common sense shouldn't be surprised by this at all.

2) Every other country is doing the exact same thing and if they aren't I'd be cautious about living there.

The only reason why the NSA sucks so much and is constantly in the spotlight is because of so many leaks happening which is embarrassing. You'd think with all of these tools they would be a little better at keeping things contained... or maybe they are leaking these things on purpose?

Oh well, another day in paradise I guess.


----------

